# has anyone noticed...................



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

that the Classifieds section is now up by the main forum as a sub-forum like La Tasca??


hopefully since it's more visible more people will use it


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that the Classifieds section is now up by the main forum as a sub-forum like La Tasca??
> 
> 
> hopefully since it's more visible more people will use it


yep you can`t miss it :clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It takes up half the screen on my little netbook!

Perhaps they could reduce the amount of text once everyone has got used to it being there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It takes up half the screen on my little netbook!
> 
> Perhaps they could reduce the amount of text once everyone has got used to it being there?


:confused2:

it's fine on my netbook


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone noticed how some of these rich-kid type we have on here like to show off that they have a "netbook"? I've just got a gas fired abacus, the nearest it gets to things like "drag and drop" or "rebooting" is when I shove it to the edge of the desk and let it fall on the floor then it is time to reboot it a.k.a. kick it twice!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Has anyone noticed how some of these rich-kid type we have on here like to show off that they have a "netbook"? I've just got a gas fired abacus, the nearest it gets to things like "drag and drop" or "rebooting" is when I shove it to the edge of the desk and let it fall on the floor then it is time to reboot it a.k.a. kick it twice!


nah - the rich kids have i-pads!!!


I have a netbook because I carry it around when I'm working & a conventional laptop was just too heavy with everything else I carry

I think it was actually cheaper than my kids' lappys - although my late husband did have a really expensive one

obviously that's mine now - but I actually prefer mine which probably cost about 25% the price of his!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I am really pleased that the classified pages are more visible.

I don't think many people looked at them before. Although, I have to say, I managed to sell our car on there


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

Buenos Dias,

Just an observation. I have an iPad 3. Every time you send a message or post, the final line automatically says 'sent from my iPad'. Please don't think that I am a "rich kid"' as I am neither rich nor a teenager, sadly, those heady days are now long past. I do not like the unrequested "addition"' as A. I did not ask for it and, B. I think that it is an invasion of my privacy. There is nothing that I can do to delete it, I think that it must be some form of subliminal advertising on behalf of the Apple corporation. To assist anyone considering buying an iPad, take a holiday to Andorra and buy it there. I got mine plus other bits for about one hundred euros less than Amazon, which is almost the same price as the USA

Regards, Fletch in France.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Has anyone noticed how some of these rich-kid type we have on here like to show off that they have a "netbook"?


Don't be daft, it's the cheapest portable computer you can get, less than €250 - for people who can't afford smartphones or tablets!


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Stewart Fletcher said:


> Buenos Dias,
> 
> Just an observation. I have an iPad 3. Every time you send a message or post, the final line automatically says 'sent from my iPad'. Please don't think that I am a "rich kid"' as I am neither rich nor a teenager, sadly, those heady days are now long past. I do not like the unrequested "addition"' as A. I did not ask for it and, B. I think that it is an invasion of my privacy. There is nothing that I can do to delete it, I think that it must be some form of subliminal advertising on behalf of the Apple corporation. To assist anyone considering buying an iPad, take a holiday to Andorra and buy it there. I got mine plus other bits for about one hundred euros less than Amazon, which is almost the same price as the USA
> 
> ...






 (assuming this video plays on the 'Flash free' iPad)


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

xgarb said:


> Know Your iPad: Removing "Sent From My iPad" Signature - YouTube (assuming this video plays on the 'Flash free' iPad)


Carb. Thanks for the help, let's see if it works ? Fletch in France.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember when iPads were things pirates wore.


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

*Has anyone noticed*



Alcalaina said:


> I remember when iPads were things pirates wore.


Yes, you are correct and Bluebeard had a brother called "blue ray"
Fletch in france


----------

